# Best Pop-Up Sprinklers for Smaller Lawn



## wonder371 (May 31, 2018)

It appears I have a smaller lawn that most of my fellow TLF'ers. See my lawn here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3317.

My back lawn is 28'x43' (1,204 sqft). I just had two pop up sprinklers go out on me. Is there a brand or model that is better than others. I need a 180deg head that sprays about 8-10 feet out. I prefer to purchase from home depot or lowes, but if there is a superior brand that isn't sold at the big box stores, I'm willing to buy elsewhere.

Thanks in advance,

Brendan


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Both Rainbird and Hunter are solid brands you can count on.

Only because I use a lot of them and I know for sure they work great, I recommend the Rainbird 1800 series for the popup (typical for a lawn would be 1804) and I like rotary nozzles.

For nozzles, I've used a lot of the Hunter MP rotators; haven't tried the Rainbird R-VAN . . . Yet. The Hunters work great; the Rainbirds have a higher precipitation rate and the nozzles are more versatile. Depending on what else you have there and how the zones are set up will mostly dictate if you need to go with conventional nozzles or can use rotary nozzles. Would have to see how your system is presently set up before making nozzle suggestions. 180 degree heads with 8-10' radius would include for example Rainbird R-VAN14, Rainbird HE-VAN-10, Hunter MP800SR-90, Hunter MP1000-90, etc. You need to know your desired precipitation rate to choose.

Either way I would avoid the big box stores for getting them (except in a real pinch). The selection is mostly inadequate. I know HD sells 1800 popups but has a very limited choice of nozzles. If you can't find a local irrigation supply house, google will be your friend.


----------



## wonder371 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks Delmarva!

I think I'm going to go with the Rainbird 1800's with the standard 1804 nozzles. After I give them a try for a little bit. I might convert all of them to the 1800 series, then start playing with nozzles. The ones recommended all look really good. I would love to switch to rotary style once I get some uniform pop-up housings.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

wonder371 said:


> Thanks Delmarva!
> 
> I think I'm going to go with the Rainbird 1800's with the standard 1804 nozzles. After I give them a try for a little bit. I might convert all of them to the 1800 series, then start playing with nozzles. The ones recommended all look really good. I would love to switch to rotary style once I get some uniform pop-up housings.


Sounds like a plan! If the rotary nozzles put down enough water fast enough for however your system was laid out (you can compare the PR - precipitation rate or SC - scheduling coefficient - numbers in the specs) you will like them. The spray pattern just looks fantastic when they're all working together. Like the Bellagio at your lawn lol.

Just to clarify, the 1800 series refers to all 1800 style popups. The 1804 is the 4" version which is pretty standard for lawns (it pops up 4"). They ordinarily are sold without the nozzles.


----------



## wonder371 (May 31, 2018)

I ordered them from Lowe's online. It looks like the one I selected comes with some standard style nozzles. I will probably remove them and leave them in my spare parts bin. I found the ones without nozzles (part # 1804-LN for reference) and will order those as I replace others out in the system.

While waiting for the new heads to arrive, I started prepping the head sites by digging out around them. The heads were pretty much buried. As I dug around the current head, and it sat at its normal position. It is a inch or so the ground level. How do you guys recommend getting them flush with the ground? Try to hold it up while burying it, using any play I have in the line? Adding some sort of extender to the base of the head? Making a concave grade around the head?

Last question, is the extra spend for the PSI regulated heads worth the extra money? My current sprinkler layout is kind weird. Some zones have as little as two heads on them, while other zones have up to 9 heads (6 lawn pop ups, 3 planter fixed sprayers). Would the larger zones benefit from psi regulated heads, in an attempt to make water pressure more even throughout the zone?


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

+1 for Hunter MP Rotators

I have been testing and playing with them and am about ready to replace zones that aren't rotors.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

+1 for RainBird R-VAN nozzles. I have a zone that has 1804 heads with R-VAN1724 nozzles and I wish I could have just those all over my lawn. No misting and so easy to control/aim. I have other zones that have HE-VAN nozzles, as well as 5004 heads. I don't like them as much.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

With that small of a space I would use an 1804 with PRS and RVAN nozzles.


----------

